# scary food name suggestions



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

The first thing that popped in my head was if you were serving red wine I would call it Cab Calloway, not scary but 40's.


----------



## TomFoolery (Jan 26, 2011)

A Taste of Mystery... (Bloody) Harvest Moon Punch? Bat wing stew?


----------

